# relabeling laws for clothing lines



## IngiMarie (May 16, 2011)

I am screenprinting and re-dying clothing. Until now I have been using blanks that are specifically sold for embellishment only. If I branch out into other clothing lines (buying their solids and basic styles) do I need direct permission to relabel their clothing with my company name? Where is the line drawn that protects designers original works?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Designers' rights end upon the sale of the garment. As long as you don't remake the garment into something else that might conflict with the designer's other products, you can do what you want with your purchase.


----------

